# Motors on the Upper C ?



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Call BLM Kremmling 970-724-3000.

Why get second hand info from someone like me?


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Never ever seen one!


----------



## MountainManJake (Apr 9, 2012)

I saw some dude putting around on a tiny plastic fishing boat with an electric motor he controlled with his feet. Kind of cool for fishing solo hands free, but I couldn't believe he took that thing through the canyon. (PH to Radium) I've seen a couple of catarafts on the river with outboard motors but I've never seen them in the water. Although why would you lug an outboard around if you're not planning on using it? If you talk to the BLM let us know what you hear I've been curious about this myself.


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

I always thought not, but i can't find it in print anywhere... I saw some one motoring a week or two ago in the Lakes above Rancho. First time I have ever seen a motor there...


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I've used an electric on my cat a few times (radium to rancho lake). I actually read somewhere that it was legal. There are jet skis that frequent the Dotsero put-in (to hanging lake)


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> There are jet skis that frequent the Dotsero put-in (to hanging lake)


Pretty sure this is not legal. They usually get away with it since it happens so infrequently and no one patrols for it. Same goes for the jet skis that went up and down the Glenwood water park


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

so when GARCO SAR uses motors for a rescue thats not legal????


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Moon said:


> so when GARCO SAR uses motors for a rescue thats not legal????


Totally legal. They can also helicopter into wilderness if needed to save a life. Pretty sure you cannot run motors, especially jetskis, on the upper colorado. A decent rider could go from the Shoshone dam to Burns easily, and if it were legal it would be happening. I'd do it if it were legal


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

In this list of "boatable" waters, the upper C is not listed. http://parks.state.co.us/Boating/BoatableWaters/Pages/BoatableWaters.aspx They are not considering rafts and kayaks in the definition of boatable. I have an email into the Park dept about this issue. They are in charge of motor vehicle registration for OHVs and boats and can give a definite answer.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I know i have seen the circle with a slash around the silhouette of a motor boat on signs there. I don't recall which site, but I am certain, as I felt sheepish for having done it ten years ago on a windy float.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Its illegal to use one in the glenwood city limits, why make the time shorter on the river anyway?


----------



## Moon (Jul 25, 2007)

I just went through the Glenwood Springs municiple code (yes I'm bored) and learned a lot, however I didnt see anything about no motors, or up-stream travel on the river. Did I miss it? I agree about not making my trip shorter just wanting to know the facts.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

........schutzie ponders..........motors on the Upper Colorado..................

Why?? He wonders

What have we come to..................


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Schutzie said:


> ........schutzie ponders..........motors on the Upper Colorado..................
> 
> Why?? He wonders
> 
> What have we come to..................



Thanks for someone finally stating the obvious...


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Schutzie said:


> ........schutzie ponders..........motors on the Upper Colorado..................
> 
> Why?? He wonders
> 
> What have we come to..................


Hallelujah!

..........Can I hear It Again?

HALLELUJAH!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Please don't


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Motor boat on the Upper C= Raging D BAG


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

So the Colorado Parks division got back to me. Here is the email I received.

They are not prohibited. As far as I'm aware, the only river in the state that prohibits motorized vessels is the Arkansas. It's ultimately up to the managing agency of that river, which would be mostly the BLM & USFS for that stretch. Please let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks and stay safe!
-- 
Kris Wahlers
Boat Program Manager
Colorado Parks and Wildlife


----------

